# Tank



## moromoro (Mar 29, 2003)

what is tank abbott up to these days??

is he comming back to the ring??


thanks 

terry


----------



## warder (Mar 29, 2003)

I just got the April edition of Grappling Magazine, and Tank is on the cover. Hopefully after I read it tonight I will have an answer to your question. Tank has also been featured on pay per view for the month of March in the Best of the UFC specials.


----------



## ace (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *what is tank abbott up to these days??
> 
> is he comming back to the ring??
> ...



he came Back to the UFC & got taped in under a Min.
By frank Mirr


----------



## moromoro (Mar 31, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Infight (Mar 31, 2003)

HAHA Tank Abbot is a joke, just a fat drunk guy!


----------



## Elfan (Mar 31, 2003)

That based on his "return" or Tank "back in the day?"


----------



## ace (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infight _
> *HAHA Tank Abbot is a joke, just a fat drunk guy! *



Personly i think TANK is a Great Fighter.
Here is a Guy Who at any given moment is ready
to RIP off a Head & **** down a Throat.

Alot of his comments about Martial Artist 
i do not agree with////// 
But as a Fighter i think he is Great.

Shoot if he Ever decided to take MA seriously
Look out he would be 100 Times Better than he is. 

His Loss to Mir was do to a Lack of Submisson Escapes.

Frank Showed Great Technique & proved to be the Smarter
Fighter That night=-).


From The Bar Stool to the Octogan
Tank is a Fighter Who will always have a Place in The
UFC.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 9, 2003)

tank abbott is the only REAL fighter the UFC has seen, today the UFC and Pride are little more than submission wrestling matches..
with rules that benefit the grapplers i dont blame tank if he never enters the octagon again.. 

Lets see some of these octagon dickheads fight outside a bar, where the environment is totally different lets see them shoot then, also lets see these vale tudo, BJJ, submission wrestling take on someon with a knife, or broken bottles, NO WAY......

tank deserves more respect than he has been given,
BJJ, and other competition based arts deserve less respect than what they have been given (they are great for competition, but not for real fighting)


terry


----------



## Elfan (Apr 10, 2003)

You can see the rules on ufc.tv  which ones do you feal give an advantage to "BBJ etc." vs "real fighters?"


----------



## J-kid (Apr 11, 2003)

Tank is a badass no joke.
He is cool and brought a sense of street fight back to the ring during the first ufcs.
Tank is a good fighter and i respect him.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 11, 2003)

all the rules now benefit a grappling match...


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *all the rules now benefit a grappling match... *



Fine, but which ones? I know they've tried to tone the rules down a bit, to prevent any more dismemberments and permanent maiming, but even then, it's still UFC, and they still beat the tar out of each other in there. Tank's just a big... well, TANK. He barrels in there and decks the other guy. That's what he does. He sometimes just runs into someone who'll duck his punches and make him pay for swinging at him. Simple as that.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 11, 2003)

Fouls: 
Butting with the head. 
Eye gouging of any kind. 
Biting. 
Hair pulling. 
Fish hooking. 
Groin attacks of any kind. 
Putting a finger into any orifice or into any cut or laceration on an opponent. 
Small joint manipulation. 
Striking to the spine or the back of the head. 
Striking downward using the point of the elbow. 
Throat strikes of any kind, including, without limitation, grabbing the trachea. 
Clawing, pinching or twisting the flesh. 
Grabbing the clavicle. 
Kicking the head of a grounded opponent. 
Kneeing the head of a grounded opponent. 
Stomping a grounded opponent. 
Kicking to the kidney with the heel. 
Spiking an opponent to the canvas on his head or neck. 
Throwing an opponent out of the ring or fenced area. 
Holding the shorts or gloves of an opponent. 
Spitting at an opponent. 
Engaging in an unsportsmanlike conduct that causes an injury to an opponent. 
Holding the ropes or the fence. 
Using abusive language in the ring or fenced area. 
Attacking an opponent on or during the break. 
Attacking an opponent who is under the care of the referee. 
Attacking an opponent after the bell has sounded the end of the period of unarmed combat. 
Flagrantly disregarding the instructions of the referee. 
Timidity, including, without limitation, avoiding contact with an opponent, intentionally or consistently dropping the mouthpiece or faking an injury. 
Interference by the corner. 
Throwing in the towel during competition. 


LOOK AT THE FOULS CONCERNING STRIKING THIS TRULY DISADVANTAGES A PURE STRIKER.... ITS A WRESTLING SUBMISSION MATCH NOW.....NOT THE UFC THEY SHOULD CALL IT THE U. W. S. C UNTIL THEY DECIDE TO LET REAL STRIKERS BACK IN.. NOT EVEN HEAD BUTTING IS ALLOWED NOW WATCHING MUAY THAI IS MORE EXICTING...... I REMEMBER THE CLASSIC UFC'S THOUGH


----------



## ace (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *all the rules now benefit a grappling match... *


Not True Since if U don't Throw enough 
Strikes While on the Ground The ref will restart u
Back in The Standing Position.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 17, 2003)

to ace are you reading the same set of rules or is your head out of whack....

LOOK AT THE FOULS CONCERNING STRIKING THIS TRULY DISADVANTAGES A PURE STRIKER..... like it or not.....look at the rules it makes no difference if they get made to stand up because they are still not allowed to throw alot of thier strikes


----------



## ace (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *to ace are you reading the same set of rules or is your head out of whack....
> 
> LOOK AT THE FOULS CONCERNING STRIKING THIS TRULY DISADVANTAGES A PURE STRIKER..... like it or not.....look at the rules it makes no difference if they get made to stand up because they are still not allowed to throw alot of thier strikes *



Watch The Fights They show all.
Also in NHB there is no such thing as a Pure Striker.
Those Who Who showed up in the Early Days' 
Were Taped & sent Back to The Dressing Room Early.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 18, 2003)

i mean pure strikers now know the ground game,

 look at crocop

silva WHO KICKED SAKURABA'S *** TWICE and obviously still doesnt get the respect he deserves!!!!!


----------



## ace (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *i mean pure strikers now know the ground game,
> 
> They  are no longer Pure if They Spent The Time To Learn The ground Game.  It's MMA Grappling,Striking & SUBMISSONS
> ...


----------



## JDenz (Apr 20, 2003)

Ya the UFC is alot more striker friendly then Pride.  First of all if you catch a guy decent and he goes down the fight is pretty much over.  In Pride sometimes you have to pretty much kill the guy and the ref still doesn't look like he want's to get in there.  Not only that the short rounds and constant standups definitly make it a striking game.  If Cro Crop fought in the UFC he would probably be champ in two fights.  Taking away headbutts hurt Mark Coleman far more then any striker.


----------

